# Good "Craft" Cider



## .DJ. (16/7/13)

Can someone point me in the direction of some good craft ciders and where to purchase?

ie, NOT rekorderlig and the like??


----------



## manticle (16/7/13)

Henry of Harcourt and Bress make some decent ones. Otherwise my favourites are usually french - breton or normandy ciders. Cidre d'anneville is a favourite. These ar funkier than most AU ciders as they are fermented naturally (no added yeast). Some of the Weston's and Thatchers are OK and Henneys make some nice varieties including some vintage and still ciders (all UK).

I have seen most of those in Dan's at various points - otherwise specialty bottle shops will often stock them. French ones are usually in Champagne bottles. I also remember enjoying aspall and Sam Smith's make an OK cider too.


----------



## Airgead (16/7/13)

Aspall is a good one. I find the French ones a bit sweet but they have a very good flavour. Try a few and see what you like.

Best ones are the ones you make yourself though.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Greg.L (16/7/13)

Henney's is sometimes available, a decent example of the English style.


----------



## pat_00 (22/8/13)

There is a guy in Tasmania who runs a little vineyard called Wilmot Hills. He makes hands down the best cider I have ever had.


----------



## rusty274 (22/8/13)

You can't go past a dickens cider!! From tassie. Tamar valley I think.


----------



## bluedoors (23/8/13)

Good George in NZ has a great one. but not sure where you could buy it from


----------



## ballantynebrew (19/9/13)

the most interesting one I had was fog city - red sangria


----------



## barls (19/9/13)

small acres in nsw.
apart from the cellar door i have no idea.


----------



## Crofty (19/9/13)

+1 for Small acres... have seen at the oak barrel in Sydney once


----------



## punkin (20/9/13)

Suttons at Stanthorpe have cellar door they do sell to independent distributors as it can be sourced from a small bottlo here.

Exceptional ciders using cider apple blends.

http://suttonsfarm.com.au/

I see they do case delivery direct. While i have only had the dry cider (as that's the style i like) i think $100 a dozen is a very fair price (considering it's 9%) for the quality you get.

http://suttonsfarm.com.au/order/


----------

